# Was macht man mit Leuten die einem das Auto zerkratzen?



## Markus (23 Juni 2011)

Am letzten Samstag war ich auf einer veranstaltung im kleineren Kreis, ca. 40-50 Leute. Mein Auto habe ich nicht mit nach Hause genommen weil ich Alkohol getrunken hatte...

Als ich die Kiste am nächsten Tag gesehen habe war die hintere rechte Türe verbeult und ein Kratzer von ganz vorne bis ganz hinten...

Siehe Bilder... Kostnvoranschlag für die Reparatur liegt bei schlappen 4800€ 

Im Prinzip gibts drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Täter finden
2. Selber zahlen
3. Volkasko geht hoch


Inzwischen sieht es so aus als ob es mir gelingt den guten Kerl zu schnappen!

1. Ist der Tatzeitraum sehr eingeschränkt
2. Kommen wenige Leute in Frage.
3. Habe ich inzwischen aufgrund eines (dummen) Zufalls eine Audioaufnahme die das recht gut "dokumentiert".


Aber unabhängig davon... ist euch sowas schonmal passiert?
Wie ist es euch ergangen?
Habt ihr das mit der Polizei geregelt, oder anderweitig beauftragt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Was willst eigentlich groß machen, wenn du schon eine Ahnung hast wer es
war, wird es dir wenig nutzen wenn du es nicht beweisen kannst. Wenn du es
beweisen kannst, ist da die Frage, ist der Täter in der Lage den schaden zu
bezahlen oder einen Teil zu bezahlen. Ich würde mir überlegen zu einen Anwalt
zu gehen. Eine andere Frage ist, zahlt die Vollkasko den schaden, bei Vandalismus
zahlen die doch nicht....oder?


----------



## vierlagig (23 Juni 2011)

hübsch, ein X5


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was willst eigentlich groß machen, wenn du schon eine Ahnung hast wer es
> war, wird es dir wenig nutzen wenn du es nicht beweisen kannst. Wenn du es
> beweisen kannst, ist da die Frage, ist der Täter in der Lage den schaden zu
> bezahlen oder einen Teil zu bezahlen. Ich würde mir überlegen zu einen Anwalt zu gehen.


 
das mit der beweisbarkeit kläre ich nächste woche mit meinem anwalt.




> Eine andere Frage ist, zahlt die Vollkasko den schaden, bei Vandalismus
> zahlen die doch nicht....oder?


 
die zahlt schon, geht aber halt hoch... :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> die zahlt schon, geht aber halt hoch... :-(



für die Zukunft,
ich hatte letztens auch einen schaden für die Vollkasko, bin zur Werkstatt
gefahren um den schaden begutachten zu lassen, da sagte der Meister das es
schnell 1000,-€ werden, darauf ich, damit fahre ich ersteinmal zur Versicherung. 
Zur meine überasschung sagte mir meine Versicherungstante das ich doch 
einen Rabattschutz mit abgeschlossen hätte, war mir garnicht bewusst. 
Auf jedem Fall haben sich diese paar Euro mehr gelohnt.


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wie zum Geier schafft man sowas überhaupt? Ist das Blech so dünn, das war doch kein Haustürschlüssel mehr? War das dann überhaupt mutwillig? Auch wenn nix rauskommt, eine Anzeige ist nie verkehrt, erstens wegen der Versicherung und zweitens bleibt der Schaden im Erfolgsfall wohl 30 Jahre eintreibbar, ansonsten passiert auch nichts schlimmes bis auf den Zeitverlust der Anzeige.
Neben Bremsenteilen, Auspuffanlagen, Öl, und Traggelenken sind Sterne bei mir Verschleißteile, die Karre war aber nicht teuer, das ist ein rostiger Spanier.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Wenn Mann die Fotos mal zoomt, kann man sehen das da ganz schön
häsliche Beulen sind. Da muss dieser Jemand ganz schön hingelangt haben.


----------



## Proxy (23 Juni 2011)

Hi Markus,

sofort zur Polizei und Anzeige gegen unbekannt machen.

Dann hilft die Polizei beim ermitteln und derjenige der es war bekommt eine schöne strafe.

Ist auch besser wenn man das dann über die Versicherung macht da Polizeiprotokoll vorhanden.

mfg


----------



## jonny_b (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hatte mein Auto in der Tiefgarage;
als ich am nächsten Morgen fahren wollte war ein Platten.
Ich ging zum Polizeiposten, um das zu melden. ( weil, einem  Freund von mir, war das auch schon passiert); Der Polizist ging mit mir zum Auto zwecks Beweisaufnahme und meinte eindeutig: "Das war ein Messer!"

Haben Sie Feinde?  fragte er mich. (..ich war entsetzt)

Nach vier WO kamm ein Brief von der STA; das Verfahren wurde eingestellt, kein Täter gefunden.
Das war bis jetzt nur ein einmaliger Fall;

Mfg, JB


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie zum Geier schafft man sowas überhaupt? Ist das Blech so dünn, das war doch kein Haustürschlüssel mehr? War das dann überhaupt mutwillig?


 
ja war es, das war kein parkrempler...
die dellen wurden eingeschalgen, nur das kratzen mit dem schlüssel reichte nicht aus...


----------



## Dotzi (23 Juni 2011)

"Was gibt´s Feigeres, als sich am Auto eines Mannes zu rächen? [...] das Auto eines anderen Mannes hat tabu zu sein! Mir wäre es sogar wert, dass der Penner es macht, solange ich ihn dabei erwische."
" (Pulp Fiction)

So ein Penner, der das gemacht hat.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo Markus,



Markus schrieb:


> ..3. Habe ich inzwischen aufgrund eines (dummen) Zufalls eine Audioaufnahme die das recht gut "dokumentiert"...


Wenn damit der Täter identifiziert werden kann, dann hast du doch schon mal gute Karten.



Markus schrieb:


> ..Aber unabhängig davon... ist euch sowas schonmal passiert?
> Wie ist es euch ergangen?..


Mein Auto wurde vor 20 Jahren mehrmals aufgebrochen. Beim ersten mal hatte ich eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt auf gegeben. Völlig aussichtslos! Der Einbau einer billigen Alarmanlage mit Ultraschall und nachgeschalteten Luft-Fanfaren hatte sich jedoch gelohnt. Nur ein einziges mal vergessen scharf zu schalten und wieder aufgebrochen. Es war ein P601 Kombi de-luxe ;-). Ich war schon fast so weit, eine Treibladung in den Fahrersitz ein zu bauen.



Markus schrieb:


> ..Habt ihr das mit der Polizei geregelt, oder anderweitig beauftragt?


Für zweiteres fehlten mir damals die finanziellen Mittel. Da du einen Hinweis auf den Täter hast, solltest du dir erst einmal nicht die Finger schmutzig machen. Das ist es nun wirklich nicht wert. Anderenfalls.. ich kenne deine Familie nicht. Hast du Cousines die Mario & Luigi heißen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Geminon (24 Juni 2011)

Auf die Rennleitung brauchst du dich nicht zu verlassen. Wenn es darum geht Mängelscheine zu schreiben oder Autos bis auf die letzte Schraube zu kontrolieren dann kennen die kein halten mehr. Aber bei der Aufklärung von Verbrechen kommt nie was rum.
Ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung.


----------



## b1k86-DL (24 Juni 2011)

Hi Markus,
auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen. Danach würde ich das mit der Versicherung klären. Evtl. hast du ja in deiner Versicherung nen Rabattschutz wie oben schonmal angesprochen. Wenn der Film aufschlussreich ist würde ich as mal den Pozilei überlassen......

Gruß Ben


----------



## MatMer (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich als "Kind vom Dorf" hätte ja gesagt, sprich den Verdächtigen erstmal drauf an, aber da du schon gesagt hast, dass du weißt das es mutwillig war fällt dieser Weg wohl aus...

Mein Bruder wurde auch 2 mal das Auto zerkratzt, bzw. verbeult. Da wurde das aber ohne Versicherung geklärt, da die Schuldige sich aber auch direkt "gestellt" hatte...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (27 Juni 2011)

Nen Bekannter hatte sowas auch schon mal... keine Ahnung was dabei raus kam aber es war nicht mutwillig sondern ein Fahrradfahrer ist dagegengeprallt und hat mit den "Hörnern" am Lenker das Auto längs zerkratzt...

Sieht bei dir ja ähnlich aus!
Könnte das evtl. auch so sein?

Gruß
PS: Mein Beileid...


----------



## Sinix (27 Juni 2011)

jonny_b schrieb:


> ...
> Nach vier WO kamm ein Brief von der STA; das Verfahren wurde eingestellt, kein Täter gefunden.
> Das war bis jetzt nur ein einmaliger Fall;
> 
> Mfg, JB



Hi, das ging mir genauso, als am Bahnhofsparkplatz ein paar Schottersteine auf die Motorhaube und Dach geschmissen wurden. In der Hoffnung nicht der einzige Geschädigte zu sein erstattete ich Anzeige, aber ohne Erfolg.

Hoffe das Audioband reicht, viel Glück.


----------



## Markus (27 Juni 2011)

b1k86-DL schrieb:


> Wenn der Film aufschlussreich ist würde ich as mal den Pozilei überlassen......
> 
> Gruß Ben


 
ist kein film, nur ein audiofile...
meine freundin macht grad nen sprachkurs, die hat so ein diktiergerät...
und wie es halt frisösen so mit der technik haben war das ding nach dem rumblödelen im auto noch auf aufnahme...
es ist erstaunlich was auf so eine winzige speicherkarte passt... 
erst der leere akku am sonntag abend hat die aufnahme gestoppt, zusammen mit den radiosendungen kann man das ganze uhrzettechnisch sehr gut synchronisieren... 

ich habe das zeug inzwischen analysiert und ich weiß auch genau wer es war. bin diese woche noch unterwegs, werde aber mit meinem anwalt deswegen telefonieren.


@matmer
derjenige weiß dass es mein auto war, er hätte mich schon längst kontaktieren können. und ich habe ein paar leute dazu befragt bevor ich zu den bullen bin - allerdings wusste ich da noch nicht wer es war...


----------



## mike_roh_soft (27 Juni 2011)

Also war es auf jeden Fall mutwillig?
Hat er noch sowas gesagt wie:
DA HAST DU ES, DU PENNER ... oder sowas ? 

Finde es total geil mit dem Digtiergerät! So ein krasser Zufall!
Die Überführung des Täters wird grandios!
Das kommt bestimmt im Radio!
Für die Story bekommst du sicher 500Euro!

*ROFL*

1200Hits!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juni 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ..wie es halt frisösen so mit der technik haben..


Friseurinnen, lieber Markus, Friseurinnen! Liest sie hier mit? Dann mußt du dich über diverse Blechschäden nicht wundern. Die Aufnahme mit dem Diktiergerät war kein Zufall, es ist ihr Alibi. Ganz schön clever, so eine Frisiererin .

Gruß, Monk


----------



## Paule (27 Juni 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Friseurinnen, lieber Markus, Friseurinnen! Liest sie hier mit? Dann mußt du dich über diverse Blechschäden nicht wundern. Die Aufnahme mit dem Diktiergerät war kein Zufall, es ist ihr Alibi. Ganz schön clever, so eine Frisiererin .


Da ist sich doch niemand so richtig einig:
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme143/article1980731.html


----------



## Markus (28 Juni 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Friseurinnen, lieber Markus, Friseurinnen! Liest sie hier mit? Dann mußt du dich über diverse Blechschäden nicht wundern. Die Aufnahme mit dem Diktiergerät war kein Zufall, es ist ihr Alibi. Ganz schön clever, so eine Frisiererin .
> 
> Gruß, Monk


 
tztz...
modernes zeugs da... zu meiner zeit hieß das noch frisösen!
die damen wurden regelrecht vergöttert! sogar poetisches liedgut wurde eigens ihnen gewidmet!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C26uCpEQqe0


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juni 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> tztz.. zu meiner zeit hieß das noch frisösen!..


Ja klar, auf Friseurin reimt sich ja auch gar nichts. Heißt sie zufällig Uschi?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igv0hsXgbVI&feature=related


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Juni 2011)

Unabhängig von den Erfolgschancen würde ich in jedem Fall anzeigen (auch wenn das die Polizisten einem gerne ausreden wollen weil sie dann weniger Arbeit haben). Ist gut (oder schlecht, je nachdem wie man's sieht) für die Statistik. Nur wenn die Aufklärungsquote in der Statistik entsprechend schlecht ist sieht sich die Regierung vielleicht irgendwann genötigt für ausreichend Personal zu sorgen.


----------

